# 4 weeks



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

We went to see the little solo man today, and he's looking very cute... Of course, what puppy isn't?! He's up on his feet now and starting to develop a personality. He's pretty people oriented and was happy to come over and say hi to all of us. We'll be back at 6 weeks to see how he's coming along. So for now, enjoy the pics!

Climbing Mount Mommy









Aw, that feels good









I'm coming...









Hi!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

What's going on over there?









What's going on with you?









Mom snoozing









Snoozing on Mom


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww.. He is just adorable! :hug:

I want to take him home! I hope everything works out well.. the mother is very pretty too..


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

And because I can't let Ziggy feel left out, some shots of her on a walk after our visit. We had her jumping over a few obstacles we found...

An intense expression focused on her ball.









Jumping a log









Checking out where the ball that hit the log went!









Running a 'flyball" run - really just a series of boards that really are set up like flyball!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awwww! Are you still holding out to wait and see his personality, or are you pretty set on him? He is very cute, and seems pretty confident. 
Ziggy is looking great! Does your mom usually keep her in a sporting clip, or does she ever do a lion clip? I know someone who did a lion clip and i really like it! Is she thinking of getting another portie soon?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Awwww! Are you still holding out to wait and see his personality, or are you pretty set on him? He is very cute, and seems pretty confident.
> Ziggy is looking great! Does your mom usually keep her in a sporting clip, or does she ever do a lion clip? I know someone who did a lion clip and i really like it! Is she thinking of getting another portie soon?


I think unless something drastic happens or I notice something really odd in his personality, I'll be bringing him home.  He looked great yesterday, but I am still anxious to see how his personality seems in a couple of weeks.

Ziggy actually is in a lion, it's just a longer lion! My mom keeps it longer when she isn't showing. And yes, another puppy will hopefully be coming into their lives. The exciting thing is that my mom is planning to breed when Zig comes into her next heat (this month or next). So if all goes to plan, we will have a summer full of puppies! And my pup will grow up with my mom's pup. I actually spent some of yesterday building a website. This is the stud, he won Superdog at the last specialty. And, bizarrely, he was a singleton in his litter! Dobby's Page


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! He is a lovely boy! I have thought about getting a PWD in the future, but then im like, why not just get another poodle?  Perhaps. I hope the breeding goes well, and it will be a summer full of puppies!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg mom is GORGEOUS! I hope everything turns out for you! He's precious! n_n


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

SOOOOOO adorable!!!! I could hardly see him climbing Mount Mommy hahaha.

Where is that park??? I want to take Mitch there!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is just the sweetest little guy! Maybe we will get to see a poodle face in another week or two? <--- an excuse to see more pictures 

His mom is stunning. I can't wait until you get him home.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He's adorable!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love the photo of baby asleep on mom! And, the one of Ziggy flying over the log while looking for his ball. You must be so excited that it is hard to wait for your new baby! 
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Ziggy looks like a teddy bear! Your pup is darling and his mom is very pretty. I'm so happy things are finally coming together!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Locket said:


> SOOOOOO adorable!!!! I could hardly see him climbing Mount Mommy hahaha.
> 
> Where is that park??? I want to take Mitch there!


Sunnybrook park!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

ooohhhhh that face! So cute it just melts your heart. I hope he turns out to be everything you're hoping for!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Sunnybrook park!


Oh I'm such a dumbdumb! I play ultimate there and never associate it with the dog park for some CRAZY reason. Mitch would LOVE it. I can't believe I never thought of that. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm pretty excited.  I've been collecting some things together (I heart Craigslist/ Kijiji!) and this Friday we're off to the big annual pet show. I'm just crossing my fingers that all goes to plan and turns out well.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He's beautiful as is his Mom! I hope all goes well at the next visit.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Who said only children are spoiled? Just because they get everything they want and don't have to share their toys! And he's getting one on one attention from mom. What a life.


----------

